# Split rocker leg from dowel



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm building a maloof rocker and when attaching the arms with a dowel I split the top of the front leg. I'm using a 3 inch long 1/2 dowel to connect the bottom of the arm to the top of the front leg. It was a tight fit so I hit it with a mallet and then noticed 2 splits on either side.

What can I do to fix this or minimize any further splitting. It's glued in now so I won't be able to pull it apart.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Filling that split with epoxy is probably your best option (short of making a new leg). Use a good quality (like West Systems) and not the 5 minute stuff from HD.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

It should be possible, with a very thin, fine toothed saw, to saw that joint apart. Then drill out the dowel from both pieces, epoxy the cracks and clamp together, then try again with a better fitting dowel. Dowels not only are not precision machined, they also can swell from humid conditions. I've even made repairs where the dowel was (intentionally) significantly smaller than the hole, and filled the void with thickened epoxy. Gives you lots of flexibility in positioning the joined parts.

The saw should be able to make a 1/32" kerf, which will be unnoticeable, but will leave some scratches on the arm to sand out. Being underneath the arm, they won't show too much anyhow.

Actually, I have no problem with the 5 minute epoxy. Mix it with a little walnut dust from your sander to improve the strength and coloration.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

My issue with the 5 minute epoxy that comes in those double syringe thingys is that they don't ever dispense equal parts of materiel like they are supposed to. Then it may take forever to cure or even remain slightly soft which creates problems when you go to sand it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I never buy epoxy that way. A decent hardware store or hobby store should have it in 4 oz. (I think) bottles). Those little dispenser gizmos are for people who don't know how to squeeze out equal amounts of stuff. If you have curing problems, it's probably because the mix is off. Epoxies all have their specified mis ratios, but often 50-50. You don't want to hurry things up with extra hardener. Has the opposite effect, and may not cure properly (epoxy doesn't "dry", which is solvent evaporating, but it cures, which is a chemical reaction. Though 5 minute stuff will set within 5 minutes, it needs an hour or 2 to get really hard.


----------



## jonsprague0000 (Jan 18, 2014)

I like the idea of cutting the arm out and completely fixing the mistake, but I'm afraid that I may cause more damage.

Would it make more sense to only fill with epoxy or to cut walnut wedges and put them in the crack. That way I could fill it with solid wood.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A mixture of walnut dust and epoxy would be my fix. You'd be surprised at how well it will blend.

BTW,


----------

